# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Ραδιο αυτοκινητου και τροφοδοτικο 18V..SOS!!

## billos1989

Εχω ολο το απογευμα εχω φαει τα λυσακα μου με ενα ραδιο αυτοκινητου...ηθελα να το βαλω σπιτι να ακουω λογω του οτι εχει καλητερη ληψη..τεσπα στο θεμα μας..δεν ειχα τροφοδοτικο στα 12βολτ και ειχα ενα 18V 2.5A...ε λεω θα βαλω αυτο..τι διαολο δεν θα δουλεψει??το πολυ πολυ να καει :Huh: ...εχω ενα σορο ραδια...βρισκω λοιπον που συνδεουμε το ρευμα το συνδεω και οοοοο το ραδιο αναψε!!!!και αναβε και με εντονο φωτισμο!!μια χαρα λεω..αντε να συνδεσω και τα ηχεια..συνδεω και τα ηχεια..και ηχος τιποτα...δοκιμασα τα παντα...τιποτα..το ραδιο αναβε αλλα ηχος μηδεν...βρισκω τυχαια μια μπαταρια που ειχα 12βολτ..λεω δεν το δοκιμαζω να δω μηπως εχει προβλημα το ραδιο...βαζω την μπαταρια..κοπμλε επαιζε κανονικα το ραδιο....τι σκ@τ@ φταιει....μπορει να βοηθησει κανεις..???ευχαριστω....

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μάλλον η τάση είναι αρκετά μεγάλη και η προστασία των ολοκληρωμένων του ήχου κόβει την έξοδο. Δοκίμασε να μειώσεις την τάση εξόδου στα 13,8 βολτ με το ποτενσιόμετρο ρύθμισης (αν υπάρχει, βέβαια). Αλλιώς θα χρειαστείς ένα σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό 13,8V/10A.

----------


## billos1989

οχι δεν εχει κανενα trimmer πανω εψαξα..ειναι της πλακας μαλλον :Lol: ...δηλαδη αλλη λυση δεν υπαρχει ε??

----------


## KOKAR

αν έχεις κανένα τροφοδοτικό από Η/Υ βάλτο και θα παίζει....
θα βάλεις τα +12ν που έχει το τροφοδοτικό

----------


## Ulysses

Σε μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά πάρε 12βολτο πακάκι αλλά να έχει τα κατάλληλα αμπεράκια (ρώτα τον πωλητή πόσα) και έφυγες.Το θέμα είναι οτι και με 14βολτο το σηκώνεις αλλά όχι παραπάνω και προπαντώς 18!

----------


## sakis

> Σε μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά πάρε 12βολτο πακάκι αλλά να έχει τα κατάλληλα αμπεράκια (ρώτα τον πωλητή πόσα) και έφυγες.Το θέμα είναι οτι και με 14βολτο το σηκώνεις αλλά όχι παραπάνω και προπαντώς 18!



καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ αλλα προσεχε τι λες ...... ενα συχρονο ραδιοφωνο αυτοκινητου θελει ρευμα τουλαχιστον 10Α και σταθερη ταση απο 12-13,8 για να δουλεψει σωστα 

τα πακακια δεν μπορουν να βγαλουν ουτε 1 Α .....το οποιο δεν φτανει για κλασιμο ....


την προσοχη σας παρακαλω

----------


## KOKAR

> καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ αλλα προσεχε τι λες ...... ενα συχρονο ραδιοφωνο αυτοκινητου θελει ρευμα τουλαχιστον 10Α και σταθερη ταση απο 12-13,8 για να δουλεψει σωστα 
> 
> τα πακακια δεν μπορουν να βγαλουν ουτε 1 Α .....το οποιο δεν φτανει για κλασιμο ....
> 
> 
> την προσοχη σας παρακαλω



θα συμφωνήσω με τον Σάκη....
τα πακακια δεν κάνουν για αυτή την δουλειά
η θα πάρεις τροφοδοτικό κανονικό η θα βάλεις ένα τροφοδοτικό από Η/Υ

----------


## Nemmesis

τι 18V ειναι αυτα που ακουω??? σε μπακαλικο ειμαστε? μαστορα 18 και κατι ειναι να το αφησω? θα εβαζες ποτε καμια τοστιερα που ειναι στα 220 σε 380V επειδη αυτη την πριζα ειχες κοντα και σε βολευει??? για μενα τυχερος εισαι που δουλευει ακομα το ραδιο...
και γελασα εκει που λες..."και αναβε και με εντονο φωτισμο!!μια χαρα λεω..."

----------


## billos1989

> τι 18V ειναι αυτα που ακουω??? σε μπακαλικο ειμαστε? μαστορα 18 και κατι ειναι να το αφησω? θα εβαζες ποτε καμια τοστιερα που ειναι στα 220 σε 380V επειδη αυτη την πριζα ειχες κοντα και σε βολευει??? για μενα τυχερος εισαι που δουλευει ακομα το ραδιο...
> και γελασα εκει που λες..."και αναβε και με εντονο φωτισμο!!μια χαρα λεω..."




ενταξει ρε nemmesis δεν γεννηθηκαμε ολοι ηλεκτρονικοι,στο κατω κατω εγω χημικος σπουδαζω,απο χομπυ ασχολουμαι...και δεν με ενδιεφερε να καιγοταν το ραδιο..για αυτο του τα ριξα τα 18...

----------


## gsmaster

Βασίλη βάλτου ένα LM338Κ και ρύθμισέ το στα 13V να κάνεις την δουλειά σου. Αμα δεν το βάζεις και τέρμα δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## billos1989

οκ Γιαννη!Ευχαριστω!!

----------

